# Bx2380 front loader



## Escott1622 (Jul 14, 2021)

just acquired a bx2380 that I was looking to get a front loader for. Can someone send me a link to one available to Purchase or know where to get one at a resonable price, does not need to be new


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Escott622, welcome to the tractor forum.

The correct loader for for your tractor is a Kubota LA344. Attached is a listing of used LA344 loaders. I've not dealt with usedequipmentguide.com before (might be BS?): 


https://usedequipmentguide.com/listings?make=KUBOTA&model=LA344&page=3



My normal haunt for used equipment is tractorhouse.com All they have listed is new:


https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/manufacturer/kubota/model-group/la344


----------



## Escott1622 (Jul 14, 2021)

Still looking for a loader


----------

